# Contemplating specializing...



## DGMPhotography (Feb 4, 2017)

So, I'm kind of at a crossroads. But not sure, exactly.

I've been thinking about specializing, at least as far as my business goes. I love portraiture, and I love nature (landscapes and wildlife), but I don't get a ton of money from those things. Most of the work I'm able to get is from events and corporate work, and sometimes weddings.

I feel like maybe I need to alter my social media and website to reflect the things that make me money, but I feel like that would take some of the passion out of it for me. Plus, I like for people to see the other work I do too.

Any advice from people who've had this similar dilemma? Or perhaps people who were able to be successful as "jacks-of-all-trades?"

EDIT:

Alright, so I've drafted a new website.

After speaking with a friend I became inspired with the phrase "Let's Put on a Show," and thought that could make for a good theme. I still need to add photos and tweak some things, but I would love some comparison feedback and C&C on the direction, thus far.

My current website: Daryll Morgan Photography | Richmond Photographer

New version (draft): letsputonashow


----------



## table1349 (Feb 4, 2017)

An outstanding photographer is a jack of all trades.  A successful outstanding photographer knows which trades will make money and basis their business photography on those so they can survive.  They reserve their other loves for their own time and enjoyment along with possibly making a little money from their love.


----------



## Designer (Feb 4, 2017)

DGMPhotography said:


> I've been thinking about specializing, at least as far as my business goes.


A couple of years ago I suggested that you specialize in cosplay.  I don't know how long this will go on, but while it is still popular, hit it for all you're worth.  When you can no longer make money at it, then go into straight portraiture.  FWIW


----------



## DGMPhotography (Feb 4, 2017)

Designer said:


> DGMPhotography said:
> 
> 
> > I've been thinking about specializing, at least as far as my business goes.
> ...



Haha, there's not a ton of money in cosplay. The most cosplayers are willing to pay for a shoot is like $40. They spend all their money on their costumes and don't leave much for photography 

At least, that's been my experience so far.


----------



## pixmedic (Feb 4, 2017)

DGMPhotography said:


> Designer said:
> 
> 
> > DGMPhotography said:
> ...



could you set up  a "studio" booth at the cons? you could get a good printer, dial in the shots for minimal processing, and sell quick 8x10's to the cosplayers. you already have a decent cosplay portfolio i believe.  if you got $40 for an 8x10, you could potentially make some good money, and the cosplayers could get better pictures than their friends cell phone pics. 
might be something to consider.


----------



## DGMPhotography (Feb 4, 2017)

pixmedic said:


> DGMPhotography said:
> 
> 
> > Designer said:
> ...



I could look into that. But typically that $40 is for the whole shoot which has, historically, included 5-10 photos and professional editing and retouching, and sometimes special effects. 

Also, a lot of cons don't allow you to _setup _anything. You can hold an umbrella in your hand, but they don't like light stands, etc.


----------



## Gary A. (Feb 4, 2017)

Follow the money.


----------



## pixmedic (Feb 4, 2017)

DGMPhotography said:


> pixmedic said:
> 
> 
> > DGMPhotography said:
> ...



rent a hotel room and set up some lights and a backdrop. then hand out business cards at the con and set up times before and after.


----------



## MSnowy (Feb 4, 2017)

pixmedic said:


> DGMPhotography said:
> 
> 
> > Designer said:
> ...



Having young adult kids that are into cosplay I'd be amazed if you could get $10 for an 8x10. They dont even have the patience to let me do it for free. That and they say cell phone photos are great.


----------



## table1349 (Feb 4, 2017)

pixmedic said:


> DGMPhotography said:
> 
> 
> > pixmedic said:
> ...


I thing Designer was talking about real cosplay, not cosplay porn.


----------



## OGsPhotography (Feb 4, 2017)

It is common practice to seperate professional from personal personas. 

Specialization would be smart.
In my town we have  3 " types" of photogs that make money; 1. Studio Portrait ( focusing on kids) 2. Wedding 3. Journalism 

Pop up studios can be lucrative, I know a photog who stopped doing weddings to focus more on photo booth style events. She is still mainly doing Studio Portraits but her pop up studios give her great exposure and help pay the bills.


----------



## Designer (Feb 4, 2017)

I hope this does not sound like an argument, but let me explain my reasoning;  

The players spend hundreds of dollars on their costumes and travel expenses, so I assumed that they could come up with at least $100 per session for some photographs.  Do that 10-15 times per day, and you should be ok.  

So I'm wrong about how much money they have.


----------



## DGMPhotography (Feb 4, 2017)

Designer said:


> I hope this does not sound like an argument, but let me explain my reasoning;
> 
> The players spend hundreds of dollars on their costumes and travel expenses, so I assumed that they could come up with at least $100 per session for some photographs.  Do that 10-15 times per day, and you should be ok.
> 
> So I'm wrong about how much money they have.



Correct. Most understand photography is valuable, but they don't save the money for it.


----------



## cauzimme (Feb 5, 2017)

You would have to shoot with one big name in the cosplay industrie, and i'm sure the others would follow like some sheep. There's so much idolization in the industry, I'm sure you could make money using a little psychology. They are usually young adults, they are a good demographic to make money from.

Some of them are selling their prints, give them a rate with commercial use and share the profits.

Conventions Are Oversaturated with Cosplay Photographers—But The Good Ones Are Still All Too Rare


----------



## DGMPhotography (Feb 5, 2017)

cauzimme said:


> You would have to shoot with one big name in the cosplay industrie, and i'm sure the others would follow like some sheep. There's so much idolization in the industry, I'm sure you could make money using a little psychology. They are usually young adults, they are a good demographic to make money from.
> 
> Some of them are selling their prints, give them a rate with commercial use and share the profits.
> 
> Conventions Are Oversaturated with Cosplay Photographers—But The Good Ones Are Still All Too Rare



I agree. If I got a shoot with Jessica Nigri, I'd be good to go.


----------



## DGMPhotography (Feb 5, 2017)

Alright, so I've drafted a new website.

After speaking with a friend I became inspired with the phrase "Let's Put on a Show," and thought that could make for a good theme. I still need to add photos and tweak some things, but I would love some comparison feedback and C&C on the direction, thus far.

My current website: Daryll Morgan Photography | Richmond Photographer

New version (draft): letsputonashow


----------

